# Need suggestion to help with blowout.



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello? anyone? :'(


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You need to contact a prop shop.
One that will let you test different props before you buy.
I had a problem matching a prop to a 90 hp 'rude,
and found a dealer in S. Dade that let me try 4 different props. 
Ended up with a 3 blade cupped stainless,
it produced the best speed, hole shot and optimum rpm's.

Call around, tell them what you are trying to do,
see if they'll work with you...


btw, the "you break it, you buy it" rule applies when testing.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

2 issues, first I haven't found a prop shop local to me, let alone one that will let me borrow props, Second is I can't afford prop shop prices. If someone gives me a recomendation I can get one for $50 off the net.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

My WAG guess Would be A 12 pitch cupped 4 Blade

I have a 13 pitch SS Cupped but it is $165.00 used New Hub ...

If you find a cupped SS prop for $50.00 I need a 10 x 12.5 to fit a merc ....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

your not experiencing blow out. that happens at about 80mph.. your just sucking air.... lower the motor


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Cat*
I'd suggest getting in touch with John at Soles Prop Shop (1-800-432-2940) and describe the problems you're having. 
I had the same problem with the stock prop on my 20 HP Tohatsu on my Classic. John recommended that I send them the prop and they'd put a "super cup" in it. 
When I got the prop back (in less than a week, including the shipping time to and from TX) I couldn't believe it was the same boat. Now the boat is much faster and shows no sign of ventilating/caveatting unless I try to jack the motor up over 3-1/2".
I don't have any connection to the shop, other than being a very satisfied customer.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I appreciate the recommendations guys, but my boats been wrecked, chopped up, and hauled away by the trash guys. So I guess I don't need a prop anymore.


----------

